# Thyroid and Acne



## JAYQ (Aug 4, 2010)

I never had a acne problem ever other than maybe a year in HS and was always clear and had good skin up till i turned 28 (2 years ago). Then i started constantly getting acne on my chin and near and around mouth. It has been horrible. The only thing that seems to work for it is antibiotics, no topicals ever work at preventing it from coming back.

I always ask my endo if there is any correlation and he always says no. Other than reading other ppls testimonials of the connection i can never find anything on the web for it.

Have any of you experienced the same? Also did it clear up for you once you went on meds or got your thyroid balanced. These 2 problems really wreck havoc on my life.  Right now i am clear though because i am on Bactrim but taking an antibiotic forever is bad news.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

JAYQ said:


> I never had a acne problem ever other than maybe a year in HS and was always clear and had good skin up till i turned 28 (2 years ago). Then i started constantly getting acne on my chin and near and around mouth. It has been horrible. The only thing that seems to work for it is antibiotics, no topicals ever work at preventing it from coming back.
> 
> I always ask my endo if there is any correlation and he always says no. Other than reading other ppls testimonials of the connection i can never find anything on the web for it.
> 
> Have any of you experienced the same? Also did it clear up for you once you went on meds or got your thyroid balanced. These 2 problems really wreck havoc on my life. Right now i am clear though because i am on Bactrim but taking an antibiotic forever is bad news.


Hi there, JayQ! My input is this; I believe there is a connection as thyroxine is a hormone and a very important one. If not just right, all sorts of things happen.

Do you have recent labs and the ranges that you can share w/us? What thyroxine replacement are you on if any and how much? What is your thyroid diagnosis?


----------



## JAYQ (Aug 4, 2010)

Andros said:


> Hi there, JayQ! My input is this; I believe there is a connection as thyroixine is a hormone and a very important one. If not just right, all sorts of things happen.
> 
> Do you have recent labs and the ranges that you can share w/us? What thyroxine replacement are you on if any and how much? What is your thyroid diagnosis?


No i am still working on trying to get my release form to my endo so they can be mailed to me. The fax at machines at work wouldnt work and make the fax go thru to that location :/

From my last lab my endo said i had an auto immune disease since TPO came back high. My TSH was 8.5. All i can remember. He does not have me on any meds yet. He wants to wait till end of Sept to see me and where my levels are by then. He is only testing TSH and Free T4 for the next one.


----------



## fuzzy (Nov 19, 2009)

i had to use acne lotion when overactive


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Some thyroid medications can cause acne. You could be allergic to some of the fillers. You might consider changing brands. Also hives comes with hypothyroid but your issue doesn't sound like hives. Then there *is* such a thing as adult acne.

Never had it myself so can't be of help in suggesting treatment. Although I do have other types of skin issues/rashes that the origin is unknown therefore no treatment.

Anyway - Good Luck!


----------



## angelinadiaz (Sep 7, 2010)

I have heard that spicy food causes acne and it is also not good for thyroid problem.


----------

